# A couple of Hushpuppy recipes



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

A while back someone was asking about hush-puppies and I've had other people asking as well. Here are the links to the recipes on my site.

http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/Miscelaneous/Hushpuppies no1.htm

http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/Miscelaneous/Hushpuppies no2.htm


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I tried both recipes and # 2 is my favorite . . . Excellent !

Dave F.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Bob,*

think I'll go for window #2.


----------

